# Weird 3x3 Mod Idea



## soul6942 (Jun 8, 2015)

I've been thinking of making a half-truncated 3x3, but instead of normal caps, add something like lego onto the cut sides, making what I would call a rubiks hybrid. I would have to cut the lego so as it would fit on top on the sides, but if i did this right, I think it would be a pretty neat mod. The turning would most likely bee not as good as the original cube as the lego sides might catch on each other, but I think it's worth a shot. Will post some pictures if I end up making one.


----------



## Berd (Jun 8, 2015)

Sounds cool! Upload a sketch of it?


----------



## Xalimeo (Jun 15, 2015)

Probably rounding the edges of the Lego pieces like kind of the the florian mod could help against catching.


----------



## soul6942 (Jun 18, 2015)

So it didn't really work as well as expected. The turning is actually better then I originally thought it would be, but it just doesn't look right. Here's what it looks like.


The only problem is scrambling it. All of the different pieces start pushing against each other and just makes it harder to turn without popping.


----------



## Berd (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks cool! you should do a version with Milliput and stickers too!


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Jun 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> Looks cool! you should do a version with Milliput and stickers too!



It's better to use plastic sheets instead of milliput.

How did you cut it?
When I made my half-truncated cube I used a dremel and didn't cut the sides straight. That made it really hard to glue the caps on because the pieces weren't cut straight.


----------



## soul6942 (Jun 19, 2015)

i just marked it with a ruler and pen and then used a hacksaw, then sanded the sides until they were straight. took like 6hrs to cut the lego though as i kept stuffing up the cuts.


----------



## SrujayP (Jun 21, 2015)

i think moyu should use gans internal mechanism and make the moyu ganlong just a theory but it would be really cool because gans has a really nice internal core and moyu has some really nice peices and moyu should use the metal gans 356 core so yeah it would be pretty cool though


----------

